# arrolar / arrolada



## Lauzita

Caros tradutores:

alguém poderia me ajudar com a tradução do termo jurídico "arrolar" para Espanhol? Entendo o contexto em Português, mas desconheço o termo em Espanhol.

Gracias!
Lauzita


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Poner en lista (arrolar uma testemunha = poner una persona en la lista de testigos); también tiene sentido de "inventariar" (arrolar os objetos).


----------



## Priscila R.

Olá!!!

Alguém saberia me dizer se  a palavra "arrolar" na frase abaixo está traduzida corretamente para o Espanhol.

"Sejam eles elaborados nas cidades, no campo ou em qualquer outra região, invariavelmente haverá impacto ao meio ambiente, à comunidade local, à infra-estrutura existente entre outros que se poderia arrolar."
 
Frase traduzida por mim: 
 
"Sean producidos en las ciudades, en el campo o en cualquier otra región, invariablemente tendrá impacto sobre el medio ambiente, la comunidad local, la infraestructura existente, entre otros que se podrían dar de alta."
 
Atenciosamente,
 
Pri.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pri, acho que o sentido de "arrolar" aqui, corresponde a "mencionar, citar".


----------



## Priscila R.

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pri, acho que o sentido de "arrolar" aqui, corresponde a "mencionar, citar".


 
Olá!!

Claro!!!!Você tem razão!!!!!

!Muchas gracias!


Pri.


----------



## Carfer

'_Arrolar_' é fazer constar dum 'rol', duma lista (no Direito, em especial, o rol é a lista de testemunhas e arrolar o acto de incluir nela uma pessoa). Aqui nada nos diz que o sentido seja o especificamente jurídico, pelo que o significado é o de _'enumerar', 'enunciar'. _Creio que em espanhol '_alistar_' serviria.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> '_Arrolar_' é fazer constar dum 'rol', duma lista (no Direito, em especial, o rol é a lista de testemunhas e arrolar o acto de incluir nela uma pessoa). Aqui nada nos diz que o sentido seja o especificamente jurídico, pelo que o significado é o de _'enumerar', 'enunciar'. _Creio que em espanhol '_alistar_' serviria.



Carfer, hei-de discrepar (geralmente te dou a razão, hoje é uma ocasião especial ). Para mim 'alistar', além dum termo pouco coloquial, não é apropriado neste caso (ao menos para mim). 

Creio que a solução é mais fácil: "Sean producidos en las ciudades, en el campo o en cualquier otra región, invariablemente tendrá impacto sobre el medio ambiente, la comunidad local, la infraestructura existente, entre otros". É simples e mais coloquial. Eu sempre digo que as traduções literais são pouco recomendáveis.


----------



## Priscila R.

Fanaya said:


> Carfer, hei-de discrepar (geralmente te dou a razão, hoje é uma ocasião especial ). Para mim 'alistar', além dum termo pouco coloquial, não é apropriado neste caso (ao menos para mim).
> 
> Creio que a solução é mais fácil: "Sean producidos en las ciudades, en el campo o en cualquier otra región, invariablemente tendrá impacto sobre el medio ambiente, la comunidad local, la infraestructura existente, entre otros". É simples e mais coloquial. Eu sempre digo que as traduções literais são pouco recomendáveis.


 
Concordo com você Fanaya!!!

Gracias.
Pri.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Carfer, hei-de discrepar (geralmente te dou a razão, hoje é uma ocasião especial ). Para mim 'alistar', além dum termo pouco coloquial, não é apropriado neste caso (ao menos para mim).
> 
> Creio que a solução é mais fácil: "Sean producidos en las ciudades, en el campo o en cualquier otra región, invariablemente tendrá impacto sobre el medio ambiente, la comunidad local, la infraestructura existente, entre otros". É simples e mais coloquial. Eu sempre digo que as traduções literais são pouco recomendáveis.


 
Eu também o achei estranho, mas o meu dicionário convenceu-me e ainda assim foi na dúvida que o disse (este _'creio',_ em português e ao contrário do espanhol, não exprime certeza muito firme). _'Entre outros_' também seria uma forma mais comum de se exprimir em português do que _'arrolados'_, que, realmente, não costumo ver senão em textos jurídicos.
Ah! Discorda sempre!


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

Pri,

Permita-me também disocordar do Carfer,mas o termo "alistar" me parece mais condizente com inscrição, alistamento militar etc. No seu caso a palavra mais apropriada creio que seja "listar"

Também te recomendo que não troque "haverá impacto" por "tendrá impacto", sob pena de usar uma estrutura preferencialmente portuguesa em um texto espanhol. Use "habrá impacto"

Também não é necessário usar o plural em "otros que se podrían".
Use "otros que se podría listar"

Valeu


----------



## Priscila R.

TUCUNARÉ said:


> Pri,
> 
> Permita-me também disocordar do Carfer,mas o termo "alistar" me parece mais condizente com inscrição, alistamento militar etc. No seu caso a palavra mais apropriada creio que seja "listar"
> 
> Também te recomendo que não troque "haverá impacto" por "tendrá impacto", sob pena de usar uma estrutura preferencialmente portuguesa em um texto espanhol. Use "habrá impacto"
> 
> Também não é necessário usar o plural em "otros que se podrían".
> Use "otros que se podría listar"
> 
> Valeu
> 
> OLá!!Tucunaré
> 
> Agradeço suas dicas!!!!
> 
> 
> Atenciosamente,
> 
> Priscila.


----------



## argela

¡¡Hola a todos!! Alguien me puede decir el equivalente de "testemunha arrolada" en español? Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Argela, no sé el término juridico exacto en español, pero "arrolar" tanto puede significar "convocar" como "listar". Va a depender del sentido de la frase.

Ver los significados de "arrolar" aqui: http://www.dicio.com.br/arrolar/


----------



## Carfer

Também não sei qual é o termo espanhol (nem mesmo sei se há formalmente um rol, como peça processual autónoma, nos direitos adjectivos de fala hispânica), mas duma coisa tenho a certeza: _'testemunha arrolada' _é testemunha listada, relacionada (incluída no rol, que é uma lista, uma relação de nomes ou de coisas, embora aqui, tratando-se de testemunhas, seja obviamente de nomes de pessoas)


----------

